# Bump on Chubbys Left Foot - Cancer



## HIGH_HEAT (Jul 18, 2008)

Last week we had to rush him to http://www.chesterfieldvetclinic.com/ to remove a bump from his left paw. He came out of surgery ok. We did a Biopsy on the bump and the dr said that it is cancer. And we should start injections , a 4-6 week process that will put the tumor in remission , she said that there is a 70% chance that it will go in remission. I have never experienced anything like this before so i really dont know how to take it .. Also she said she did not get all of it because he its in his foot ligeiments , she did not recommend us to remove his paw because they dont respond well to that at all. He is eating , drinking, hopping , everything is normal..he is 7 YRS old i know that might be a little old for a bun. If anyone has a bun that ever had this before please respond i just want to educate myself with this ordeal. 

thanks for your time 

mike 

oh here are the pictures 


Tumor Before 






Tumor After


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 18, 2008)

I had a bun with a neurosarcoma (cancerous tumor on his abdomen) it was removed and I read the report. It was not clean at the edges so not all the tumor cells were gone. 

The bun was young ..probably 3-4 yrs old and had no symptoms ..did not seem sick at 
all the tumorgrew back within a month and since he wasn't sick I planned to have it removed again. he had some strange neurological symyptoms a week before the schedueled surgery that made him entirely debilitated and I decided to PTS at that time as the vet had told me the cancer would continue to return

I never received anything other than the surgical treatment for the cancer but from what I have heard cancer in buns is extremely difficult to treat as the buns have trouble with chemo part of it.
I know in some well established universities that if it was determined the cancer was not in the lymp nodes that possibly a leg could be removed. it sounds like you already have a rabbit saavy vet. 

if I was you I would give him supportive care for the time he has left. 
I'm really sorry about this !


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 18, 2008)

My vet diagnosed my heart bunny, Ben, with a cancerous tumor the beginning of this year. Unfortunatly, surgery wasn't an option because it was surrounding his hock joint. And of course, a rabbit really can't do without one hind leg. He went over the Bridge February 23, 2008. I hope your bunny recovers and responds well to the chemo. ray:


----------



## Flick (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Mike, I'm so sorry about Chubby's foot. We just went through that with Pixel. She had a tumor under her chin. They think they got it all in the surgery. All the edges were clean. We were lucky. 

If Chubby does not react well to the chemo or if the cancer does not go into remission, I would have the foot removed. A friend of mine has a Checkered Giant who had her front left leg removed because of a very bad abscess, and she's doing great! Even digging tunnels in the enclosed garden area. The only problem she has is cleaning her left ear. My friend has to hold the ear down for her. Other than that, she's a very very happy bunny. And it's not really noticable that she's missing a leg.

Actually, I'd probably amputate the leg before I'd let them give Pixel chemo shots. We had a dog with lymphoma and they gave him a chemo shot. It made him feel much much worse than the lymphoma did. We chose to have him put to sleep rather than continue with the shots. I'd do the same with Pixel, too.

However, you have my full support for whatever you and your vet decide to do. I'm not advising you to amputate the leg, just saying that's what I'd choose to do. Best of luck to Chubby and to you.


----------



## Flick (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you lost Ben. It is more difficult to lose a hind leg than a front one. Ben was very fortunate to have you in his life. As you still love him, he still loves you.


----------



## HIGH_HEAT (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi everyone ! thanks for all the help. Well Chubby has Sarcoma , and the dr said that we should do Injections , 4 -6 week ( 1 per week) in hopes to put the tumor in remission for 9 months she said , rather than taking his paw off. We shall see, as long as his quality of life does not diminish we will not have to put him down. i just dont ever want to see him depressed or anything.. as of right now he is eating and acting normal.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 21, 2008)

I've not heard of this type of cancer, but I will include my input from what my experience has been. My Angel had Mammory Carcenoma. It was completely removed, margins clear. She died about a year later, I believe from more cancer. I cannot be sure as I did not opt for a necropsy. It's all I have to go on though.

I pray your Chubby pulls through and this doesn't come back. You're doing the right thing, entirely!

Best of luck, Chubby! Keep us posted on his condition. I've not heard of these injections, so this may be a very good thing and new epidemic to the animal community.


----------



## Becca (Jul 21, 2008)

Awwh No not cancer, Keep us updated on his condition


----------



## missyscove (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, I wish I'd seen this before.

We just got back from taking one of our 12 year old golden retrievers to the vet for what looks like the same thing. 
It turns out she has cancer that started in her nailbed and may have already spread to her lungs. We're waiting for the bloodwork to come back on the condition of her other organs before we decide what to do, but they're probably going to at the very least remove her toe.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 22, 2008)

I've not dealt with cancer in a bun yet, but I do know 2 who have had a front leg amputated and get along quite well. I would think that with patience and loving care, Chubby could learn to hop on 3 if that becomes your option.

We will be thinking of you. Keep us posted.
~Mary Ellen


----------



## HIGH_HEAT (Jul 22, 2008)

We just got back from the dr , she said that they cant start the shots yet because the . Wound did not heal 100 % but its coming along very good she said. Then after it heals we are going to start 10cc Injections one time per week for six weeks. The dr said this should prolong his life by one year all pending if the tumor does not come back in the same spot then he might need surgery again.

Just wanted to thank everyone and ill keep everyone updated.


- mike


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't know anything about this treatment but I sure hopes it does prolong your buns' life..an extra yr is a long time for a rabbit.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow, this treatment sounds wonderful. How's Chubby doing?


----------



## HIGH_HEAT (Jul 24, 2008)

he is eating and acting normal. he hates the collar we have to put on him so he does not eat the stiches again ... other than that seems great... all these years i never knew he loved fresh corn so much !


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 25, 2008)

*So glad to hear he's doing well! That's great to hear. *

*Also, wanted to add:*

*HIGH_HEAT wrote: *


> all these years i never knew he loved fresh corn so much !



I would err on the side of caution feeding corn. It's not on the safe list of veggies here's what they say:

_Can cause gas or are very sugary: do not feed _

_Green beans _
_White and red potatoes _
_Beets _
_Fresh corn _
_Fresh peas _


----------



## HIGH_HEAT (Jul 25, 2008)

WoW , i did not know that .. thank you so much .. no wonder why he loves it so much ! haha


----------



## Leaf (Jul 27, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> I would err on the side of caution feeding corn. It's not on the safe list of veggies here's what they say:
> 
> _Can cause gas or are very sugary: _
> 
> _Green beans _



:shock:

I give my guys a little less than a handfull of fresh green beans once every few weeks. That ammount is split between two bonded pairs and a single flemish giant - meaning two groups and one single get that ammount each..

In fact, Saturday (yesterday) was a day they got the "treats".


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 27, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I would err on the side of caution feeding corn. It's not on the safe list of veggies here's what they say:
> ...



Haha. Yeah, I am guilty of feeding bad things as well. French fries and green beans.:shock: Just gotta watch it is all. Very limited.


----------



## Jenk (Jul 27, 2008)

Cancer of the foot....Oh, my goodness. Poor lil' guy. 

I've no advice to offer, since I've no experience with rabbit-related cancer. But I wish Chubby a complete and speedy remission! :hug:

Jenk


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 27, 2008)

Poor Chubby! That wound just looks miserable. I hope the chemo works for you and that Chubby doesn't have a bad reaction. I'll keep him in my prayers.


----------



## HIGH_HEAT (Aug 6, 2008)

update .. just got back from the vet... he got his second of 6 shots .. its called Tumor Nucrodic factor http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tumor_necrosis_factor-alpha (the injections).. its mostly used in cats and dogs from what the vet told me .. she is really happy that its working but she said since my little man chewed his stitching, he is a week behind and said that the tumor is coming back but she hopes that this will stop it and make it smaller..he now has a dog collar on and Hates it .... every time i take it off he try's to chew the plastic its hysterical ..

thanks everyone for caring


----------



## Leaf (Aug 6, 2008)

One of those cone collars?

I'm having some computer problems so it's real slow here, but I saw someone mention (and show a picture) of an alternative to those collars. If memory serves correctly, it's a tube of cloth filled with cotton? that can be ringed around the neck.

Keeps bun from ... you know - it's Chippy's foot. I'm way off base here I guess because feet would probably still be accessable.

*sigh*

Well, disregard that I suppose, and keep up the good work with Chippy!


----------



## HIGH_HEAT (Aug 6, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> One of those cone collars?
> 
> I'm having some computer problems so it's real slow here, but I saw someone mention (and show a picture) of an alternative to those collars. If memory serves correctly, it's a tube of cloth filled with cotton? that can be ringed around the neck.
> 
> ...



correct .. we got him a small dog cone collar .. has rubber on the bottom for comfort.. its working out well.. hate having to put it on him though..


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 6, 2008)

I hope that Chubby has a good response to the injections. 
Does he have any side-effects?

Maureen


----------



## HIGH_HEAT (Aug 6, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> I hope that Chubby has a good response to the injections.
> Does he have any side-effects?
> 
> Maureen




nothing at all.. eating and acting normal to be honest with you. just hates the collar that we have on him.. other than that .. its going better than i expected .


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 8, 2008)

*HIGH_HEAT wrote: *


> *angieluv wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I hope that Chubby has a good response to the injections.
> ...



Is Chubby still doing well? 

Is your vet in our listings of Rabbit Savvy Vets? If not, go ahead and add it. Sounds like a great vet and I think we should also add this treatment to our Library.


----------



## HIGH_HEAT (Aug 8, 2008)

oh she is so good to our family to be honest .. http://www.chesterfieldvetclinic.com/ , they are very reasonable as well for six week treatment its only 50 dollars. 

Chubby doing really well as always eating everyytthingg  Dr.Rebecca Boncheck, VMD has five bunnies herself


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 9, 2008)

This is great to hear! Whoohoo, I hope he continues to improve. I'll add the vet to our listings, what a great one!


----------



## HIGH_HEAT (Aug 13, 2008)

just a little update for everyone .. we just got back from the vet. she said that the tumor is growing faster than we can kill it.. the shots are working just not fast enough , she said that we should try to give him shots 2 times per week, instead of trying to amputate the leg, because rabbits do not respond well to pain. - he is eating normally and acting normal. so i dont know.. just want his quality of life the same ! and i wanted to document this for others


----------



## pamnock (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you for the update. Crossing my fingers and wishing you the best!

Pam


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 13, 2008)

Cancer is hard to deal with with a bun 

My jacques had an aggressive tumor but did have wondeful quality of life until the end.


----------



## HIGH_HEAT (Aug 18, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Cancer is hard to deal with with a bun
> 
> My jacques had an aggressive tumor but did have wondeful quality of life until the end.





well .. after talking with both Dr.'S they decided that the best chance of him having a good quality of life and longevity is that they are going to amputate the front paw. its hard for me to deal with but from what they said he should have a good recovery and normal life... we cant predict the future though. has anyone ever had this done to there bun before? he acts normal as of right now .. he will prob be on meds that ill give him, any information would help 

thanks 
mike


----------



## Flick (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm so very sorry that Ben and you are going through this. But, nonetheless, I think you and your vets are making the BEST decision for Ben. I appreciate the courage its taken to make this decision. 

There's a Yahoo list site that deals with disabled rabbits. I strongly suggest that you join that list site. I think they will be a huge help to you. 

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/disabledrabbits/

I have a friend whose Checkered Giant can dig a very impressive hole with only one front leg!! 

Please keep us updated!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 18, 2008)

If the vets are absolutely sure that the cancer has not spread beyond the paw i think that your bun has a higher survival rate with amputation than with chemo. 
just some things that I remember from reading on etherbun.


----------



## HIGH_HEAT (Aug 18, 2008)

yes they said the tumor has not metastasized , but he needs surgery asap.. i just hope he does not get depressed and stuff..


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 18, 2008)

You'll need some help with this so joining the disabled bunnies site is a great idea (including staying OnRO) too. Animals seem to do better with losing limbs than people . 
I know that you're upset ....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. I too, think it's the best thing. I also agree with what Angieluv said.

Best of luck to you and Chubby. Has the surgery been scheduled yet?


----------



## HIGH_HEAT (Aug 19, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> I'm so sorry you're going through this. I too, think it's the best thing. I also agree with what Angieluv said.
> 
> Best of luck to you and Chubby. Has the surgery been scheduled yet?




yes .. thank you .. for thursday thanks to everyone .


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 19, 2008)

Will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for Thursday.

Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 21, 2008)

Best of luck tomorrow, hon!:hug:


----------



## HIGH_HEAT (Aug 21, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Best of luck tomorrow, hon!:hug:




hey guys .. vet just called he is out of surgery .. and resting well.. she said only bad part is the tumor was going into his tendons so she had to remove the whole paw. i have to pick him up tonight 

thanks guys .. keep you posted


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 21, 2008)

It's always a relief when they make it through the surgery and are in recovery

It's a shame they had to remove the whole paw, but better that and be sure they got all the cancer. I have heard of several rabbits missing a paw, and they do really well. I am sure Chubby will be up to mischief again just as soon as he can!

Let us know how things go.

Jan


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm really glad hat he made it through OK ... and now the journey begins..but I think that he'll recoup better than you think!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 22, 2008)

Great news for Chubby! Whoohoo. How are you guys holding up? How is Chubby doing tonight?


----------



## HIGH_HEAT (Aug 22, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Great news for Chubby! Whoohoo. How are you guys holding up? How is Chubby doing tonight?



thanks for asking .. ill take a picture tonight .. when i picked him up from the vet , they were already giving him apples  so he has been eating normal and drinking water. its just a little hard for him to get around , thanks everyone for caring =D. i was very surprised how he is reacting almost normal.. i just have to keep on him. 

as of right now he gets injection ( pain meds ) every 12 hours and antibiotics ( oral ) 2 times per day.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 22, 2008)

Sounds like he is quite the little fighter . Great to hear he is already eating and dinking, and acting 'normal'. Please keep us updated.

Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 24, 2008)

Everthing still ok?

Where's that pic?


----------



## HIGH_HEAT (Aug 24, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Everthing still ok?
> 
> Where's that pic?




thanks for checking in .. here are the pictures  he is doing really well , still on pain meds ... though i dont think he needs them.. far as i can tell .. ( know him really well ) ... and liquid antibiotics ..


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 24, 2008)

OMG he's so cute .. what a stunning little guy..


----------



## HIGH_HEAT (Aug 24, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> OMG he's so cute .. what a stunning little guy..




thanks so much  yes he is great .. like i said again .. i am shocked how well this is working out .. so far so good


----------



## Flick (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm so glad he's doing GREAT!!!!!! He appears quite determined to make this work. I know this has been really hard on you, very scary. But, you're doing GREAT, too! You and Chubby are an unbeatable team!!!!arty0002:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 25, 2008)

Aw, so cute! I'm so glad he did so well and is doing well! Whoohoo! Go Chubby! You did the best thing for him and I hope he continues on cancer free!ray:

Is he getting on okay so far?


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh, he looks wonderful . That looks like it's healing really well.

I can only imagine how hard this whole ordeal has been, but when I see those pics, I think you both did awesome.

Jan


----------



## HIGH_HEAT (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks everyone !


question for all ... i have him right now in a 2 car garage ( put an Air Conditioner for the summer ) he lives with my bernese mountain dog (puppy 7 month old )





Question - can rabbits ( esp) my old bun chubby live in 50 degree weather .. should i get a heater for the 2 car garage for the winter .. i figured i ask all you guys .. he lives in a cage http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?&pcatid=11166


anyones thoughts would be great 

thanks 
mike


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 27, 2008)

After all he's been through don't you think that maybe he could live in the house with a little more human contact. A bun can do well in 50 degree temps but I would treat this little guy a little special due to his surgery and his age.
it's risky to have him in the garage alone with a puppy. I have 2 dogs myself so am familar enough to know that a 7 month old pup is not predictable.
he sure is a cute little guy


----------



## HIGH_HEAT (Aug 29, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> After all he's been through don't you think that maybe he could live in the house with a little more human contact. A bun can do well in 50 degree temps but I would treat this little guy a little special due to his surgery and his age.
> it's risky to have him in the garage alone with a puppy. I have 2 dogs myself so am familar enough to know that a 7 month old pup is not predictable.
> he sure is a cute little guy



oh no .. the pup has a crate always sleeps in there i would never let him roam. also he was in the garage because of my wife she is really allergic to him =( , no problems ill get one of those nice natural gas heaters and have it professionally installed..


----------

